# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Ajouter une balise icode

## Sparky95

Bonjour,
J'aurais comme ide  ajouter au site un [icode] ou une balise du style qui permettrais de faire un inline code.
C'est  dire actuellement lorsqu'on mets les balises [code] au niveau de l'affichage cela ce comporte comme un "div block" l'ide serrait que les icode n'acceptent qu'une ligne et s'intgrent dans la ligne en cours d'criture.
Si cela existe dj, alrs l'intgrer dans les options de raccourcis au quel on  accs http://prntscr.com/m4uaws

----------


## ProgElecT

Salut

La balise existe, mais pas encor dans le menu  ::?: 

 [C]ici le code inline[/C] , un moyen provisoire, utiliser le bouton menu *B* et puis remplacer le *B* par *C*  ::aie::

----------


## Sparky95

super merci  ::D:  
Du coup il faudrait juste ajouter dans le menu toutes les balises existantes ou y aurait-il un listing "BBcode" de toutes ces balises quelque part?

----------


## Invit

Autre solution : utiliser l'une de mes extensions (cf. signature).
Il existe bien un listing des balises BBCODE (lien  balises BB  en bas des pages), mais il n'est pas complet, il manque justement cette balise C (ou anciennement CODEINLINE), ainsi que LATEX, PRE et TABLE/TR/TD/TH.

----------


## Sparky95

c'es entre autre ce que je cherchais  ::D:  mais ce serrait pas mal qu'ils soient list dans le menu car c'est comme a je pense que les "new" dcouvrent le plus vite le fonctionnement et que les bonnes balises finissent par tre utiliss le plus rapidement  ::):

----------


## Escapetiger

> Salut
> 
> La balise existe, mais pas encor dans le menu 
> 
>  [C]ici le code inline[/C] , un moyen provisoire, utiliser le bouton menu *B* et puis remplacer le *B* par *C*


Heuh, pour moi a existe dj ( moins que je sois hors-sujet):

http://club.developpez.com/aidenouve...es/Balises.gif

 ::fleche::  Aide sur l'utilisation des boutons [Infos]

Source initiale:
 ::fleche::  Le grand mode d'emploi du forum,  lire si vous souhaitez tout savoir ! - La grande FAQ des forums !

----------


## ProgElecT

> Heuh, pour moi a existe dj ( moins que je sois hors-sujet):
> ....


 hors-sujet oui  :;):  car on parle de la balise code inline  :;): 



> Bonjour,
> J'aurais comme ide  ajouter au site un [icode] ou une balise du style qui permettrais de faire un *inline* code.
> C'est  dire actuellement lorsqu'on mets les balises [code] au niveau de l'affichage cela ce comporte comme un "div block" l'ide serrait que les icode n'acceptent qu'une ligne et s'intgrent dans la ligne en cours d'criture.

----------

